# Researching my dad's Merchant Navy service during WW2



## Irisheyes152 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi
I am tryng to find information about my dad's war service during WW2. I think he only saw a couple of years service due yo his age. Listed below is all the info I know.
Name: Thomas Joseph Donlon
Nationality: Irish
D.O.B. 12 / 05 / 1923
He was a radio officer
Joined in Ellesmere Port (I think) after studying at Belfast Officer School
Marconi 
I know this is not much info but any help would really be appreciated


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

His medal entitlement 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4473760&queryType=1&resultcount=1

His Dis A No is R287887

his seaman’s pouch http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/displaycataloguedetails.asp?CATLN=7&CATID=-3358772&j=1


Item reference BT 372/612/84
R287887 DONLON T 12/05/1923 MILKINAGH MAYDOW (sic) COUNTY LONGFORD REPUBLIC OF IRELAND

Ray


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
His CRS 10 [service record from Jan, 1941 until he left the service] should be held at Kew in piece *BT 382/490*. File is best obtained by visit to Kew as expensive to obtain online.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Irisheyes152 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello Hugh
Thank you much I will do that
regards
Lena Haspell (nee Donlon)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Lena* and welcome to *SN*. Ask a question and up pops the answer. Bon voyage.


----------



## Irisheyes152 (Aug 23, 2012)

ray1buck1 said:


> His medal entitlement
> http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4473760&queryType=1&resultcount=1
> 
> His Dis A No is R287887
> ...


Hello Ray
Thank you so much that is my dad
With gratitude for your help
Lena


----------

